# snake skin arrows



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are some arrows that I have made with Coral , Bulls, Rattle Snake Skins. with turkey feathers , stone heads and moose sinew.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

Thats to cool, Great job!!!


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

Last thing I want to do is grab for a arrow an go SNAKE! LOL Great looking arrows though, you have much talent.


----------



## Siloutemirage (Sep 6, 2010)

is that real snake? thats epic!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

LOOK LIKE AN ARTIST IS BORN!!! EXCELLENT JOB!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys and yes they are real snake skins. I made a matching dozen one year for a fundraser and the auction off for $1,600.00.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job on the arrows and nice to here about your work for the fundraiser raised that much. What was the fundraiser for?


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Very talented, really cool!:thumbs_up


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

That one was for the PBS. I have never sold an arrow. every arrow has been donated or I just give them to special people that I have meet over the last 20 years. I hope that the people that have one of my arrows does the same some time in there life. They are all over the world.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is a very fitting end for a coral snake. They look great. I have always wondered how to get a flint tip tied onto an arrow. Would you explain your technique?


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

I cut out the arrow shaft with a coping saw so the stone head fits tight, I then take out the head and fill the cut out slot with pine pitch mix with ground egg shells. I ground the shells into a powder. I heat the stone head and push it on the arrow shaft. I use a small flat head screw driver to smooth out the pine pitch that squeezes out. Just keep heating the screw driver to melt the pin pitch. I then wrap the stone head and shaft with sinew. I use a clear poly brushed over the sinew to keep it secured.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is fantastic. It is very unusual to find any wood artifacts left by the American Indians. There is one piece that I know of which is a stone axe with a handle. A fisher got caught on the handle and when he pulled his line in he had a stone axe with part of the handle still intact. The stone was placed in a hole which was in the stick and the stone was held in place with pine pitch.

Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Those look awesome .. Great job


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

those arrows would look great on a nice wood stand as a centerpiece in a man cave or office  great work. Or on antlers like you have there.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Sir u have a true talent. Amazing work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have made stands out of antler to hold the arrows. I would turn the antler upside down so the tips of the points would be on the table and cut a groove for the arrow to sit in.


----------



## spitandrum (Jul 4, 2010)

Those are the bomb man! Absolutely beautiful works of art.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are Freakin' Awesome..! I use to have a few Pythons, snakes in general don't bother Me at all, except Rattlesnakes and Moccasins..!


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are sweet! Great work.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jun 23, 2010)

Craig those are amazing...how on earth do you that? What is the process to the snake skin...I would love to know how to make some of these.
Very original.


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

dried snake skins, not tanned. Air dried. The smaller snakes work best, because there scales are small, I glue them on with tite bond II and clear with a water base Poly.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Have you hunted with them?


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you flaking those points? They really are a work of art! I would love to loose one of those in my recurve!


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

You are a true craftsman and an artist. I'm glad that you give of yourself when you give away the arrows as gifts. Great job, keep it up! A real joy just looking at your work!


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Beautiful! 

.


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## hunter109 (Oct 7, 2010)

the are some nice arrows there man well latter


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are truly a work of art. My hats off to you sir.


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice!!
kn


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Really nice job on your arrows. Good to see that not everything is massed produced.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice, would look great on the wall of a man cave or over the mantel.


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

Where'd you get the snakes!?


----------



## craig196 (Apr 3, 2008)

I get them from friends or people that I have met on the internet.


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

Verry Nice...


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Snakes---natures arrow wraps!


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

awsome arrows. coolest ones ive ever seen by far


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's my question. How much $ you asking for one?

ETA: I just saw where you donate your arrows for fundraisers. There's a new outdoors group that recently started thats goal is helping out veternans and getting them out hunting/fishing. I'm sure they'd be interested, I can pass along the info if you want. I've met the founding members and its a good group of guys. There's another group I know that would really appreciated it as well, but I don't know what you'd expect your arrows to bring at a fundraiser. I'd be happy to pass that info along as well. That group is about passing along outdoor traditions to the next generation and is a faith based group. I personally know the founded of it, and he's let me hunt his property the last 3 years without charge. Really a great guy.


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

those arrows look amazing


----------

